# Building abs with deadlifts lol



## saltylifter (Jun 22, 2017)

Did a few reps with 500lbs deadlifts. Felt great. 
Burning them calories


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice work brother!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice! That's gotta be worth 20 minutes on a bike lol


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2017)

Cardio! Nice work!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 22, 2017)

Strong work.  Made that look easy.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 22, 2017)

killer cardio salty!! long time since ive seen ya bro! good work!


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm out of breath watching, good shit man!


----------



## Solomc (Jun 22, 2017)

Killer bro. Now get rid of those straps.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 22, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Nice work brother!


Thanks buddy. Felt it for sure 



BigSwolePump said:


> Nice! That's gotta be worth 20 minutes on a bike lol


At least 20 min if not more. Huffing and puffing after that set 



snake said:


> Cardio! Nice work!


Thanks snake 



BRICKS said:


> Strong work.  Made that look easy.


Thanks man. Sure felt hard 



bigdog said:


> killer cardio salty!! long time since ive seen ya bro! good work!


Ya buddy it's been a bit.. hope all is going good for ya. 



BigJohnny said:


> I'm out of breath watching, good shit man!


Lol thanks man. Took me a bit to catch my breath 



Solomc said:


> Killer bro. Now get rid of those straps.


I can do them with out strap lol but thanks for the advice. I'll send you a video of it with out straps


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 22, 2017)

Very strong man! Nice lifts


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 23, 2017)

Pussy.....


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2017)

Way to bust some ass dude.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 23, 2017)

good shit man


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2017)

You're always posting heavy af videos but I've never seen your total mentioned. What is it? When's the next time you're competing on stage or on the platform?

good work, as always.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 23, 2017)

Be careful doing those that heavy your arms might stretch out like an orangutan


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pussy.....


You know I learned from the best man.



Jin said:


> You're always posting heavy af videos but I've never seen your total mentioned. What is it? When's the next time you're competing on stage or on the platform?
> IM thinking about doing a bodybuilding show soon. In dieting down a little now so I'm thinking **** it just go all the way.
> Totals  1725
> 465 bench
> ...


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn it man, made that look like nothing!


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 24, 2017)

Dayum! I was repping out half that and feeling studly.  You just fukked that up for me.  Strong lift Bro.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 24, 2017)

The guy recording sounds like a good work out partner. I usually say "thats ten" at 12 so they make the extra 2 reps.

So what shoes are those?   My flat converse finally ripped at the sole and i cant keep putting tape on them.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 30, 2017)

Mine are just levi flats man.. Nothing special but get the job done 




#TheMatrix said:


> The guy recording sounds like a good work out partner. I usually say "thats ten" at 12 so they make the extra 2 reps.
> 
> So what shoes are those?   My flat converse finally ripped at the sole and i cant keep putting tape on them.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 30, 2017)

Def nice lifting, didn't think you were going to get one more in after that 11th rep. Nice job.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2017)

salty is one strong barbarian type guy


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> salty is one strong barbarian type guy



Thanks buddy.. that was a intense ab day. Lol


----------



## Beezy (Jul 3, 2017)

That was awesome! Made me want to get off this couch!


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah, DLs, bench, squats and presses are killer on abs - which is why I don't ever do them seperately anymore.. 

The day of isn't as bad as the next one trying to get out of bed. Fetal position rolling out of bed on the floor ftw >>>


----------

